# Münster vehicle attack...



## theHawk (Apr 7, 2018)

Merkel’s Germany:




> A man has shot himself dead after ploughing a minibus into a crowd of people in the German city of Münster, killing three people and leaving 26 injured.
> 
> Six people are in critical condition and dozens more are injured after the vehicle was driven at high speed towards families outside a traditional German restaurant in the university town, 300 miles west of Berlin.
> 
> ...




Read more: Car crashes into a crowd in Germany leaving three dead | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Car crashes into a crowd in Germany leaving three dead | Daily Mail Online

Take a guess at who the perp is?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 7, 2018)

Four dead twenty injured after vechicle drove into a crowd outside a bar in Münster Germany.
Four dead after vehicle drives into crowd in Münster, Germany


----------



## theHawk (Apr 7, 2018)

Radical Jew this time?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Apr 7, 2018)

Mormons.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Apr 7, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Radical Jew this time?



Why would you say that knowing Trump is Jewish?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Apr 7, 2018)

watchingfromafar said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Jew this time?
> ...


Shalom. No wonder he's moving the embassy to Jerusalem, as promised.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 7, 2018)

It just seems odd that he would kill himself, this goes against the Jihadi M.O.  They would normally want to take out as many people as possible.

As much as this on the surface appears to be a terror attack, and I wouldn't bet against it, I will wait for the details as usual.  If he had jumped out and shot at people and been killed by the hands of police I wouldn't doubt it.  The suicide raises some confusion with me.

*Update:* Someone apparently referencing German media on the ground posted this on twitter.
As I said, from the beginning, it didn't fit the M.O as he shot himself.  Of course, I will await the official determination.

*Peter R. Neumann*‏ @PeterRNeumann
#Muenster : Police says suspect is 48 year old German with history of mental health issues. They are currently searching his apartment. No indication that this was terrorism. According to @sz and @BILD


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2018)

More YouTube hating muslims no doubt.


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> It just seems odd that he would kill himself, this goes against the Jihadi M.O.  They would normally want to take out as many people as possible.
> 
> As much as this on the surface appears to be a terror attack, and I wouldn't bet against it, I will wait for the details as usual.  If he had jumped out and shot at people and been killed by the hands of police I wouldn't doubt it.  The suicide raises some confusion with me.


TOTAL fake Jihadist, only pretending to hate YouTube.


----------



## miketx (Apr 7, 2018)

I think it was Toonces the cat.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 7, 2018)

Here in France, Police said it was too early to talk about an terror attack. An investigation is underway


----------



## theHawk (Apr 7, 2018)

This is in the anniversary of the Stockholm truck attack.

Also possible reports of two others that got away, but unconfirmed.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 7, 2018)

Another Germany Muslim Terror Attack In Münster


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.

Three dead as van drives into German crowd


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Johann (Apr 7, 2018)

Three dead as van drives into German crowd

The solution is clear..


Ban Assault Trucks now!

No citizen needs such a vehicle.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 7, 2018)

Original


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Very sad but fortunately a relatively low number of casualties.Thankfully he didn't have an AR15 style weapon.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 7, 2018)

The difference being...

Automobile deaths are virtually all the result of accidental misuse of a necessary mode of transportation, while...

Gun deaths are virtually all the result of intentional and correct use of an unnecessary means of killing one's fellow human beings...

-------------

And, if we license operators of the former and register the vehicles used by the former...

We should definitely require the same measure of accountability from operators of the latter...

---------------

Nobody's looking to take away your guns...

Merely to ensure that you're properly vetted regarding a criminal or dangerous mental health background, properly licensed, properly trained...

Merely to ensure that your firearms are properly registered, that your acquisition and disposal transactions are properly approved and tracked...

Merely to ensure that you properly and periodically renew your license and registration and training...

Merely to ensure that you generally undertake the responsibility that should come with the exercise of your Right to Bear Arms in modern society.

----------------

These things are already largely being done in some States and in some jurisdictions...

But a great many States and jurisdictions do not hold their gun owners to the same level of accountability...

Time to put that role on the shoulders of the Federal government, where it belongs in modern times...

To ensure a uniformity of accountability and related processing from coast to coast...

Oh, there will be a great wailing and gnashing of teeth from some quarters, but it's coming, like it or not...

The challenge is no longer to preserve a status quo that is fast becoming unsustainable on the political front...

The challenge now is to preserve as much as *can* be preserved by finding a Middle Ground that the majority of both sides can live with...

Piss and moan and bitch all they like, Gun Owners and the NRA are behind the eight ball presently and it's just going to get worse...

Especially after the next reversal of the political "poles" and the election of a Liberal President and House and Senate...

That's coming, too... it's just a matter of when...

Best to hedge your bets and find that Middle Ground now, while you're still in the Driver's Seat, because that's not gonna last forever...

We've reached a Tipping Point, and the next round of Liberal Leadership is going to hem you in much worse, if you don't "deal" now...

For those who can push past your myopia and ancient, crusted-over dogma, and see that inevitable future, and have the sense to act on it...

The choice is yours.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 30,000 gun deaths in the US last year


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> 
> Three dead as van drives into German crowd



Sure, I'm for licensing the owners and registering the vehicles. 

Thank you.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> ...


In other words...you refuse to surrender your right to drive an automobile in order to save lives? How sad. How _selfish_.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 7, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Another Germany Muslim Terror Attack In Münster


The blog you linked is such a piece of garbage


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Automobile deaths are virtually all the result of accidental misuse of a *necessary* mode of transportation, while...


They *aren’t* even remotely “necessary”, snowflake. Just ask the Amish. Why do you feel the need to resort to lying in every post?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 7, 2018)

Drunk driver?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Merely to ensure that you're properly vetted regarding a criminal or dangerous mental health background, properly licensed, properly trained...


That’s already been the case for decades...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 7, 2018)

If somebody builds a car whose entire purpose for existence is solely to kill or maim, then sure I'm all for banning it.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 7, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Another Germany Muslim Terror Attack In Münster
> ...


I give the link because of the image of what happen, As usual leftists criticize or joke without any compassion for the victims.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



That's weird because I've never surrendered my right to own a gun either. But hey, if you want to ban automobiles then I can't be there with you.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Merely to ensure that you generally undertake the responsibility that should come with the exercise of your Right to Bear Arms in modern society.


Then the supposed “modern society” must amend the U.S. Constitution to reflect those desires to *infringe* on my right to keep and bear arms. And if the so-called “modern society” is incapable of getting the votes necessary to amend the U.S. Constitution, then they must respect the will of the people.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> If somebody builds a car whose entire purpose for existence is solely to kill or maim, then sure I'm all for banning it.


There has *never* been a firearm built “whose entire purpose for existence is solely to kill or maim”. Never. Not one.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Merely to ensure that you generally undertake the responsibility that should come with the exercise of your Right to Bear Arms in modern society.
> ...



You don't need a constitutional amendment to close out background check loopholes or even improve the system overall to more accurately collect mental health information. You don't even need to amend the 2nd to ban or otherwise make certain types of weapons difficult if not illegal to won. Waiting periods are also not unconstitutional.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 7, 2018)

I have an Irish Setter puppy who is a terrorist. He runs through the house destroying furniture and shouts _Allahu Akbark!_ (Dog is great!).


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If somebody builds a car whose entire purpose for existence is solely to kill or maim, then sure I'm all for banning it.
> ...



That's incorrect. Guns are made to kill, maybe in the name of defense but their purpose is to kill.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> That's weird because I've never surrendered my right to own a gun either.


You’re Canadian sweetie...you’ve never had that right. Or any others. You merely exist to serve the state. And you appear to be quite content in your servitude.


----------



## miketx (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


So when I use mine for target shooting am I guilty of incorrect firearm usage?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> You don't need a constitutional amendment to close out background check loopholes or even improve the system overall to more accurately collect mental health information. You don't even need to amend the 2nd to ban or otherwise make certain types of weapons difficult if not illegal to won. Waiting periods are also not unconstitutional.


Um...yes...you do. You need amendment for each and every one of those.

(This is why Canadians shouldn’t weigh in on the U.S. Constitution  )


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > That's weird because I've never surrendered my right to own a gun either.
> ...



I am? Or is it just impossible for you to be right about anything? It's like you're allergic to being correct.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

miketx said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



It's practice. Your fire arm wasn't designed for practice.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a constitutional amendment to close out background check loopholes or even improve the system overall to more accurately collect mental health information. You don't even need to amend the 2nd to ban or otherwise make certain types of weapons difficult if not illegal to won. Waiting periods are also not unconstitutional.
> ...



Nope, all of those things have been implemented in the past without changing a single word of the 2nd amendment.

Apparently your Canadian boogeyman knows more about the Constitution than you.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Nope, all of those things have been implemented in the past without changing a single word of the 2nd amendment.


Yes my dear...that’s called “*violating* the U.S. Constitution”. The left does it at least a dozen times per day. Doesn’t make it right or ok.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Merely to ensure that you generally undertake the responsibility that should come with the exercise of your Right to Bear Arms in modern society.
> ...


No. need.

You and I are part of the _informal Militia of Last Resort in Defense of the Republic_.

Owner licensing and firearm registration and related responsibilities are merely "regulating" that "militia" "well"...

As stipulated in the Constitution, as is, without need for further amendment.



> ... And if the so-called “modern society” is incapable of getting the votes necessary to amend the U.S. Constitution, then they must respect the will of the people.


No need.

Explained above.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > So when I use mine for target shooting am I guilty of incorrect firearm usage?
> ...


So in the mind of Happy Joy...taking one’s firearm to the shooting range is “misuse” of said firearm.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It wouldn’t surprise me if your bat-shit crazy ass was part of some wacko “militia” but I can assure you that I am *not* a part of a militia. Never have been.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I hadn't seen Partiot's* reply. The Amish?  I'd like to know how the Amish handle a 2 hour round trip commute to the city. Don't bother taking a road trip to the next state, it's going to be a struggle just to get the family out of the county.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


If you and I are not part of an informal militia of last resort, then, you and I lack the Constitutional basis for bearing arms, eh?

After all, that *is* the rationale stipulated in the Constitution, for citizens to bear arms, correct?


----------



## miketx (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You ever notice how all these "experts" work as hard as they can to show everyone just how ignorant they really are?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Of course not, that's retarded.

Guns are designed to kill and taking your gun to the shooting range is merely practice. Sure, hobby too but the design of your gun is something else.  I'm no even sure why this is even remotely controversial.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...








No, they are not.  They are made to propel a projectile to a target.  Tens of billions of rounds are fired every year and a vanishingly small number of those are directed at either people or animals.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> If you and I are not part of an informal militia of last resort, then, you and I lack the Constitutional basis for bearing arms, eh?


The _only_ “basis” for a *right*, snowflake, is to be a U.S. citizen. That’s it. Nothing more. One does *not* have to be a part of a special group to be afforded the right to free speech. One does *not* have to be a part of a special group to be afforded the right to freedom of the press. And one does *not* have to be a part of a special group to be afforded the right to keep and bear arms.

Class dismissed, junior. You may go now.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Well that’s what _you_ just said. Now you’re contradicting yourself.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yes, thankfully. Your firearm is designed to kill just the same.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



No, you just don't understand other peoples' posts. Should I put a Canadian spin on it for ya', eh?


----------



## miketx (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Is it covered under warranty if it has not met design parameters?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


It is illegal to kill. Therefore, if an items sole purpose was to “kill”, it wouldn’t be manufactured.

Also...if a gun’s sole purpose is to “kill”, why aren’t you outraged that all of your law enforcement is carrying firearms? Law enforcement should *never* kill.

_Oops_. How stupid do you look right now?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> No, you just don't understand other peoples' posts. Should I put a Canadian spin on it for ya', eh?


And now you’re back to claiming you are Canadian! You can’t seem to make up your mind.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...









No, it isn't.  Based on your rational then cars, which are far fewer in number, and kill far more people were designed only to kill.  In the USA there are over 300,000,000 firearms, and they kill (through all reasons, legal, and illegal) 30,000 per year.  There are 263 million cars in the USA and they kill 36,000+ per year.  So, based on numbers alone it is clear that cars are only designed to kill people because they sure do it a hell of a lot more.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Heck if I know...


That is the universal slogan of progressives when discussing firearms. “Heck if I know!”.

But that sure doesn’t stop them from coming up with zillions of policy “ideas” for controlling and/or banning them.

So bizarre to propose legislation ideas for something one knows nothing about. It would be like calling my congressman every day with ideas on how regulate the study, testing, and production of rocket science.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> 
> Three dead as van drives into German crowd




Well, its not like he GUNNED them down.  The Left still NEEDS cars to drive to their anti-gun rallies to justify ANY number of murders!  But they don't need the guns to justify any number of deaths so guns are a good rallying cry around which to circle the wagons.  Otherwise, they would have no reason to get together and meet and be victims in the first place . . . .


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Shocker, your logic is flawed.

More people own cars than guns, it's just that people who own guns own a lot.

Also, even if one does not own a gun more Americans interact with cars whether as a passenger, driver or pedestrian than they encounter guns. 

I mean, Jesus Christ people, pull your heads out of your asses and try to make a rational argument. A car is designed for transportation, not to kill. 

Guns, are not designed for anything else but to shoot a projectile at a high velocity, not to penetrate a paper target but to cut through a living being. 

If you really want to own a gun that is not meant for this purpose I have one option for you:


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


That is incorrect.  Guns are made to hurl an object along a trajectory.  My gun has never killed because that is not its purpose.

Purpose and intent are imparted by people, not inanimate objects.

If you are concerned with the slaughter of people, you will call for the removal and ban of all vehicles.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Heck if I know...
> ...



I see, still taking posts out of context and then make up an argument around it. Don't bother responding to me if you can't be even remotely honest. Deal, eh?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 7, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Drunk driver?



Drunk drivers don't usually commit suicide at the scene with a gun..


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You are projecting a purpose onto a gun that simply does not exist.

Your argument is also flawed in that ownership of a gun is a natural right, ownership of a car is not.  It doesn't matter how many or how few own or use either.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Purpose and intent is imparted when the gun was designed, regardless of what the owners intent is.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Guns, are not designed for anything else but to shoot a projectile at a high velocity, not to penetrate a paper target but to cut through a living being.


That’s not true at all. Firearms were invented for protection against predators and hunting. It never occurred to anyone involved to use it against humans. But like automobiles, knives, and the internet, bad people figured out ways to leverage it for bad intent.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


No, purpose was imparted while intent is meaningless with an inanimate object.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No, the only argument I see that a gun is not designed to kill is it's used for target practice. However many military firearms are only used in target practice, but that isn't the reason the military has firearms.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> I mean, Jesus Christ people, pull your heads out of your asses and try to make a rational argument. A car is designed for transportation, not to kill.


So to be clear...you couldn’t care any less about human life. Your only concern is for your irrational fear over what you falsely believe is the *intent* of an object.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








Once again, you are wrong.  You imply intent based on nothing more than your opinion.   What is the purpose of this rifle I have pictured here?


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


actually, the only argument being put forward by the left is that guns kill people just by laying around.  Or what do you think the whole "fewer guns = fewer shootings" argument equates to?


My guns have killed far fewer people than Ted Kennedy's car.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Guns, are not designed for anything else but to shoot a projectile at a high velocity, not to penetrate a paper target but to cut through a living being.
> ...



When I said kill I didn't necessarily mean humans. However, when you point the weapon at a person or animal and pull the trigger the intent, design and purpose for the weapon is more than apparent.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Drunk driver?
> ...


His girl might have left him. You never know.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Purpose and intent is imparted when the gun was designed, regardless of what the owners intent is.
> ...


That’s the story of her life. She is, after all, a progressive.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I can say the same thing about any number of hundreds of items.  Like an automobile.  

A gun, when misused, can kill.
An auto, when misused, can kill.
A bucket of water, when misused, can kill.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> However, when you point the weapon at a person or animal and pull the trigger the intent, design and purpose for the weapon is more than apparent.


Oh...you mean like when you turn the wheel and push down on the peddle into a crowd of people, the “intent”, “design”, and “purpose” for the automobile is more than apparent?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 7, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Original


Yes, your deflection is very cliche.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Looks to be some sort of competitive shooting rifle. If you want to be intellectually dishonest please do. This rifle would be very ineffective for killing, well unless your target agrees to stand still. Anyway, not exactly a weapon that most people have.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, Jesus Christ people, pull your heads out of your asses and try to make a rational argument. A car is designed for transportation, not to kill.
> ...



No, never said that, your coming to your own conclusions based on whatever is going on between your ears.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Oh but you did sweetie. See, automobiles kill more people every single year. And you’ve never complained about them. Which proves you couldn’t care any less about human life. It’s not about the deaths for you (or you would be all over banning automobiles).


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Nobody has argued that guns kill people just by laying around. 




> My guns have killed far fewer people than Ted Kennedy's car.



Technically it was the water that killed someone but who am I to get in the way of a very forced analogy.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > However, when you point the weapon at a person or animal and pull the trigger the intent, design and purpose for the weapon is more than apparent.
> ...


HappyJoy?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> 
> Three dead as van drives into German crowd


This vehicle homicide doesn't sound particularly Islamic to me, Muslim terrorists target people up to the point where an infidel kills them, or the device they used to kill the infidels, also kills them.  The point of Islamic martyrdom is to die killing infidels, not committing suicide after the act has been accomplished.  I may be wrong, but this sounds more like some individual suffering from suicidal ideation, who wanted to take some people with him.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > My guns have killed far fewer people than Ted Kennedy's car.
> ...


And Joy is forced to result to being disingenuous and snarky. Tell us, Joy, what lead to the woman being in the water?


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Where you there?  She was trapped by the misuse of a car and drown.  That cannot be refuted.

Of course you are.  By making the illogical and asinine argument that if we have fewer AR-15's, there will be fewer killings.

There won't be, but its an argument that a bunch of AR-15's in an open and free society is going to cause gun deaths to rise.

ETA: If you wish to be technical, it is the sudden resistance to a lead pellets flight that causes death, not a gun.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 7, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



OK.. But folks like that should not have cars and guns in Germany..  Right? OR the "suspicious package" they found in his vehicle yesterday or Jihadis on the dark web bragging about his actions..


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 7, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> The difference being...
> 
> Automobile deaths are virtually all the result of accidental misuse of a necessary mode of transportation, while...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for "liberals", the tactic of censorship and reactionary violence laced with anti-white racism has awakened the smartest and the strongest people in this country to the reality that their is not a single redeemable quality in the inferior Democrat mind.

The next round of Conservative Leadership will simply blow your asses to kingdom come and be done with you because you fucking asked for it.

These weak ass baby boomers responded to your violence and your desire to destroy the western world with compassion and understanding when you deserved nothing but extermination, but karma is coming. You best hope those white South Africans or the oppressed indigenous Europeans don't come to this country to join us.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yeah, you clearly don't have much of a grasp of what I'm saying.

More people interact with cars than they do guns on a daily basis, so it's not surprising at all that we would have more auto deaths. That has absolutely nothing to do with what the basic design of a gun is for. You're just being lazy and throw these two data points together because you think it means something.

Now, auto deaths have come down over the years and due to government interaction as well. Either through regulations (seat belts, auto safety glass, etc.) or anti-drunk diving or anti-texting laws. 

Now, the interesting thing is, that even though more Americans interact with cars multiple times per day than guns there isn't that much difference in the number of deaths:






Gun ownership per household overtime has actually gone down, not up as fewer Americans are just buying more guns. 






Where as vehicle registrations continue to rise:






So, the trend is more people with more cars are creating fewer automobile deaths.

While Americans who own guns is going down but the firearm deaths is going up.

So, I'm going to continue to type down here though I'm pretty sure you've probably stopped reading. I never once said that automobile deaths are not important or shouldn't be looked at but clearly the numbers are moving in the right direction where now while there are still more auto deaths, it's not much more than guns and more people interact with autos than they do guns.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Alcohol?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> 
> Three dead as van drives into German crowd



A _national with mental health problems_? Check.

VERY few want all guns banned. That will never happen. 

But amazingly in this country, we register our cars and must past written and physical competency tests to drive one. 

And yet, as dumb as your OP is, I've come up with a terrific idea:

Gonna start driving my gun on errands!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 7, 2018)

People in Germany will continue seeing these types of attacks until they stop electing liberal politicians.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



THat's hysterically funny Dude.. Must be why police departments MANDATE monthly hours of range time.. Right mister defense expert??  

And you're a gun engineer also?  My My....


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








How is pointing out that your claim that "ALL GUNS ARE DESIGNED TO KILL", is intellectually dishonest by showing you one that is clearly not.  And for the record, this rifle would be extremely deadly if the shooter decided to make it so.  And that is the point, it is the person pulling the trigger who sets intent.  The designer of the weapon doesn't, the seller, doesn't, it is the SHOOTER who manifests the intent.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I think you missed the point. The end purpose of a firearm, especially something our police or military use is not target practice. Target practice is something the gun owner does to become proficient with the weapon. Because the reason that gun exists is to shoot (in this case) humans. Just like a lasso's purpose is to rope a cow, regardless of how much the cowboy practices on the tree stump.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Because you had to go out of your way to pick one of the few guns that is purely designed for target shooting. Kind of like the picture of the flare gun I posted, sure there are some guns not designed to kill but for most gun owners those aren't the type they own.  That is where you are being dishonest. 

And no when I say a gun is designed to kill by the people who made the gun that does not mean the gun owner can change the design of the gun by mere will.  That would be like driving your car into the lake because you think it;s a submarine.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








You stated that no such thing existed.  I proved you wrong with a single photograph.  How many photographs of guns do I have to show you till you admit that you lied?


----------



## asaratis (Apr 7, 2018)

Dalia said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Leftists are masters at dismissing the content because of the source.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



When did I say that no such thing existed? What you're doing is trying to score technical points while ignoring the central premise, guns are designed to kill. Now, if you want an asterisk on the end of that to denote that some guns have other purposes? That's fine, doesn't change my overall argument and you should know this or your being purposefully igno



westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No, I did not state that. 



> I proved you wrong with a single photograph.



Which would make that false. 



> How many photographs of guns do I have to show you till you admit that you lied?



If your argument is that some guns have purposes other than killing people such as target shooting that's fine, we'd agree there. But the majority of weapons that people own are designed to kill. The sad thing is that it appears many have been brainwashed by the NRA to ignore the obvious. To say guns are designed to kill does not mean the 2nd amendment goes away but it'd be nice if a majority of gun owners understand the purpose for which there firearm was created and to take the responsibility seriously. 

I have a Glock, it's not a fucking paperweight.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








I refer you to your post #8 I believe it was.....

"That's incorrect. Guns are made to kill, maybe in the name of defense but their purpose is to kill."

You were saying?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



This is post #8:



HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> ...



Just the same it appears your entire argument is about semantics. Anyway, with my last post I think it's cleared up. We agree some guns have other purposes such as flare guns (which I brought up in another post) and the German marksmen rifle that you posted. There are probably other guns out there for very specific purposes. It's the majority of guns that people in this country actually own is what I'm referring to. So, yeah, you're being intellectually dishonest.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> sure there are some guns not designed to kill


And now she admits it...


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > sure there are some guns not designed to kill
> ...



I see you're just continuing to get even the basic facts wrong.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You even say it, yet you don't get it.

200 million guns in America did not kill anyone today, won't kill anyone tomorrow.

Most gun owners won't misuse a gun.

It is the misuse that is the problem, not the gun.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








No, it is YOU who got the basic facts wrong.  When you make a statement as provably wrong as you made, and then you ignore the fact that you were wrong, now you have entered into the realm of willful lying.  Progressives do that a lot i have found.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

Take this to heart progressives...


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Very sad but fortunately a relatively low number of casualties.Thankfully he didn't have an AR15 style weapon.



Yeah, like the YouTube shooter, maybe nobody would have died.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I would hope most guns are not used to kill someone or while committing a crime, is that the standard? If most guns aren't used illegally then everything is fine no need for gun control? That is a ridiculous standard. 

Most cars won't kill someone or be used in a crime they are still registered and the driver is licensed. 

But what does that have to do with what the purpose of most guns were designed for?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Again, you're playing a stupid game of semantics, guess sometimes you just need a win. No, I'm not lying, guns are designed to kill. All guns? No, most guns, yeah probably.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> 
> Three dead as van drives into German crowd


Ban Muslim immigrants?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Very sad but fortunately a relatively low number of casualties.Thankfully he didn't have an AR15 style weapon.
> ...



Yes, the difference being the Youtube shooter ended her own spree by shooting herself without anyone intervening. She also only had a hand gun.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

MaryL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If the left doesn’t march, petition, lobby, and demand that all automobiles be banned, then they have *0* credibility left.
> ...



Well, if you're worried about mass killers then why not at least be an effective racist and ban all white males from owning guns? That would cover most of them.

I'm not promoting this, I'm just saying if you are going to base it on race then middle aged angry white men would be one group to ban from possessing AR style weapons.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


 
You are being silly and absurd. We just need to be realistic and look at all the facts. That's it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

MaryL said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Not being absurd at all, white men commit a lot of the mass shootings we've been having. Men in general commit almost all shootings as well as commit domestic violence.  So, using your logic let's just ban all men from having guns. I'm not cool with that but if you're looking to really screw with someone's civil rights and single them out at least be effective.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Well, you lost me. Most men are serial/mass murderers, and commit the lions share of domestic violence as well. You just sort of lost  me with that drek.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

MaryL said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



You suggested banning Muslim immigrants to curb violence, that is the drek for which I'm responding to. If you want to be a racist piece of shit then look at your own racial group first.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...







Semantics?  Moi?  Noooooo, that would be you.  Three hundred million guns in the USA alone and they kill less than 30,000 per year, the majority of those suicides.  So that's a pathetically bad kill rate for your "most guns are designed to kill" lie.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> If you want to be a racist piece of shit then look at your own racial group first.


Sweetheart...since “muslim” is a faith and *not* a race, it makes it literally impossible for someone to be “racist” because they hate muslims.

Second, the muslim faith is pure filth. Aside from their disturbing history of brutally murdering millions of people, the fact that they treat women like sub-human animals is enough to hold the entire disgusting religion in the deepest contempt. As a woman, you should be absolutely ashamed of yourself for even the appearance of defending it.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I don't suggest any such thing. Actually I am as good with strict immigration control as I am gun control, we would be in a better place now. No schools shootings, no terrorist,  same thing.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Not being absurd at all, white men commit a lot of the mass shootings we've been having.


Now that is 100% *true*. However, there is a very important distinction that you conveniently failed to mention.

Of the 30,000 gun deaths per year, you _might_ have 50 deaths due to mass shootings. At least 20,000 of the gun deaths are thugs in the ghetto shooting each other. They are black and they are progressive.

So if you’re serious about banning firearms based on sex, age, and race then count me in! I’ll remain armed and the problem people will be disarmed.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



RIght, the same state is probably not too far off in Somalia. We 30k is a lot and to excuse suicides as something not to count is also pointless. A death is a death and most if not all other forms of suicide are less effective than using a gun, in other words people are more likely to survive a suicide attempt if they don't have a gun.

That also doesn't change the fact of what triggered you in the first place. Guns are designed to kill, with few exceptions.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> A death is a death and most if not all other forms of suicide are less effective than using a gun, in other words people are more likely to survive a suicide attempt if they don't have a gun.


So let me get this straight...you are willing to completely shred the U.S. Constitution to keep people alive against their will?

Good god is that vintage fascism right there. You don’t even have the right to die if the left doesn’t want you to die. They will keep you around to serve the state if they feel you can serve the state.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to be a racist piece of shit then look at your own racial group first.
> ...



You're right, I don't care about your opinion on race, religion or bigotry.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

MaryL said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



OK, you're for treating people differently based on race, creed or religion. I'm not, it's also illegal for the government to do.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








Japan has no guns for the regular civilian yet has a much higher suicide rate so your point is refuted by facts.  Which is typical.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> You're right, I don't care about your opinion on race, religion or bigotry.


Apparently you don’t have respect for _yourself_ either, considering you happily support the oppression of women. Vintage left-wing, low IQ voter.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...









You're for treating them differently based on how wealthy they are.  Clearly you feel that the rich are superior to the poor and to ensure that the rich aren't bothered by the poor the poor need to be disarmed so that way the rich can do with them what they like.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > A death is a death and most if not all other forms of suicide are less effective than using a gun, in other words people are more likely to survive a suicide attempt if they don't have a gun.
> ...



No and I never said anything close to that. It's you're right wing paranoia whispering to you. 



> Good god is that vintage fascism right there. You don’t even have the right to die if the left doesn’t want you to die. They will keep you around to serve the state if they feel you can serve the state.



Yeah, vintage fascism is not letting people kill themselves in the fits of suicidal depression. You're really kind of a fucked up guy.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Cherry pick much? Japan and Asia in general have a very different cultural make up when it comes to suicide. Best to compare the United States tot he rest of the world so that we don't do what you just did, cherry pick for a country with a higher rate.

Out of 183 countries we are 48th and that is including a lot of poor countries.

List of countries by suicide rate - Wikipedia


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You do realize it's obvious that Japan is nothing more than a talking point when it comes to suicide rates, right? Why compare Japan? Anyway, see my previous post and seriously, if all you have are talking points then I would like to invite you to not respond to my posts.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, I don't care about your opinion on race, religion or bigotry.
> ...



One your confused and two, I don't really care what point you're trying to make, it's probably crap.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Good god is that vintage fascism right there. You don’t even have the right to die if the left doesn’t want you to die. They will keep you around to serve the state if they feel you can serve the state.
> ...


So please explain to the class where you derive the power to decide for others what is good for _them_? You’re a really creepy fascist with an unbelievable elevated view of self.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Japan has no guns for the regular civilian yet has a much higher suicide rate so your point is refuted by facts.  Which is typical.
> ...


Why “compare” _with_ Japan? Um...because it proves you are ignorant of the facts. Devoid of accurate information. And happy to make shit up.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I'm for disarming the poor? I'm not really for mods who smoke crack and can't make a lick of sense. I'm not saying I'm talking about you, I'm just saying that's my opinion.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Well, no. The NRA crowd has been cherry picking Japan and ignoring the entire globe and you're just parroting it. The US for being an industrialized western democracy has a high suicide rate.  Not the highest but certainly on the high end. I believe some of that reason is that we have some of the most liberal gun laws that allow people reeling from the effects of depression to get their hands on the most successful tool used in suicides.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> I believe some of that reason is that we have some of the most liberal gun laws that allow people reeling from the effects of depression to get their hands on *the most successful tool used in suicides*.


That’s exactly what we’re talking about. That is 100% misinformation. Japan proves that.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I believe some of that reason is that we have some of the most liberal gun laws that allow people reeling from the effects of depression to get their hands on *the most successful tool used in suicides*.
> ...



No idiot, Japan is cherry picking, remember?

By suicide method:







Do you have any opinion on the gun control debate that isn't a prefabbed right wing talking point?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> No idiot, Japan is cherry picking, remember?


Sweetie...Japan doesn’t have access to firearms. And they are among the world leaders in suicide. That’s just a *fact*.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 7, 2018)

Johann said:


> Three dead as van drives into German crowd
> 
> The solution is clear..
> 
> ...



Or how about have pedestrian zones where vehicles cannot enter?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > No idiot, Japan is cherry picking, remember?
> ...



Yes and they have a completely different relationship to suicide than we do. Why are you cherry picking Japan? If you want a larger view of how the United States compares then you need to compare it to more than one other country, for a western democracy, we aren't that great.

Then as I had just provided you and apparently you haven't figured out what to do with the data, in the United States suicide by gun is extremely effective as compared to other methods which demonstrates that guns are really good at one thing, killing, they are efficient and that is because they were designed to kill.

I find it amazing that you are completely lost right now and all you can do is cling onto Japan and close your eyes to any new information that you obviously weren't prepared to read.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 7, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> If somebody builds a car whose entire purpose for existence is solely to kill or maim, then sure I'm all for banning it.


It must be black, scary looking, the tires, instead of standard studs in them, must have small spikes sticking out and in the container portion of the truck, have high capacity magazine racks in it.....oh, add on a painted snarling face on the front.  The visual effect is most important.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 7, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If somebody builds a car whose entire purpose for existence is solely to kill or maim, then sure I'm all for banning it.
> ...


Has tires?  That implies that it has a use other than to kill and maim.  Poor effort.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Well...how do we determine which 'folks' should not have vehicles? I think there is a fine balance between right an privilege. I THINK that Germany should not have these third world savages in their country to begin with...but that is just me. Islam is not congruent with western culture.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 7, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I have an Irish Setter puppy who is a terrorist. He runs through the house destroying furniture and shouts _Allahu Akbark!_ (Dog is great!).



Dog is "God" spelled backwards in English, so in Arabic that would mean God, or "allahu" spelled backwards, or "uhalla".

Uhalla akbar works!


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

Horrible .Awful   how many others have died in non terrorists in vehicles today?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2018)

The attacks across Europe continue.......................what will it take before the people turn against the Gov't trying to Silence the failure of Diversity..........

As more attacks come.....and they will...............they will not be able to contain the powder keg that is coming.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Joe solved the entire question.

What a friggin genius

Treat guns like we do cars

Then guns only need to be registered, and the owners licensed when used on tax payer funded shooting ranges!

Just like cars Joe. They don’t need registered or the owners required to be licensed unless used on tax payer funded roads!

Brilliant Joe, simply brilliant.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

More people die in car accidents  far more  than mass terrorist attacks world wide. When you see someone mutilated  on the side of the road,  what sticks in my mind is the pools of blood near a intersection...


----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2018)

Globlalist Europe cares more about   protecting  Islamic terrorists than   protecting  their own.

This won't have a good ending.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's on the other hand,  bash terrorist, enable them by giving them gun rights...to shoot little kids in  preschools. Are we conflicted here, or what?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 7, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> Four dead twenty injured after vechicle drove into a crowd outside a bar in Münster Germany.
> Four dead after vehicle drives into crowd in Münster, Germany



Imagine how many he could have killed with guns.

It said he had a gun, because he shot himself. Doesn't say what type. Probably not something he thought he could kill too many people with in a short time.

But hey, the west (the reality is mostly the UK and US) have been waging war against Islam, and these attacks are nothing compared to what happened in Iraq, for example.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's enable guns by comparing them to  the harm dogs or automobiles do every year.
You can do that, or you can face the facts of the needless harm they do, every year. Seems like people are just trying to rationalize school shootings to me.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2018)

Dalia said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



What compassion for the victims is there when you post stuff that isn’t even verified?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 7, 2018)

This does not appear to be an Islamic terrorist attack, as usual.

Police probe background of Germany van attacker


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








Talk about cherry picking.  Latin America has 9% of the worlds population yet commits 27% of the worlds murders.  Guess who's committing the overwhelming majority of the murders here.  Yup, those violent illegal immigrants from south of the border.  Let me know when one fifth of the UK's entire population is made up of illegals from violent third world countries.

That's what we have been dealing with for decades, that the entire rest of Europe hasn't.....until now.  Now they are letting in refugees from the Middle East, who are bringing their violent culture with them and lo and behold the European gun crime rate is skyrocketing.  How is that possible?  You claimed that if we ban all the guns (and they have) then there would be no gun crime.  

But the reality is far different.  How is that possible?  Hmmmm?


*Gun crime in London increases by 42%*

"Gun crime offences in London surged by 42% in the last year, according to official statistics.

The Met Police's figures showed there were 2,544 gun crime offences from April 2016 to April 2017 compared to 1,793 offences from 2015 until 2016.

Knife crime also increased by 24% with 12,074 recorded offences from 2016 to 2017.

The Met said although crime rates were rising they remained at a much lower level than five years ago.

Scotland Yard registered annual rises across a number of serious offence categories in the past 12 months, following several years of falls.

The total number of offences during the 2016 to 2017 financial year was 774,737, an increase of 4% from the previous year when total offences stood at 740,933.

Knife crime offences that resulted in an injury also increased, by 21% to 4,415 from 2016 to 2017, compared to 3,663 offences the year before."

Gun crime in London rises by 42%


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Four dead twenty injured after vechicle drove into a crowd outside a bar in Münster Germany.
> ...


Study history moron.

It has ALWAYS been Islam at war with the west.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Islam has been at war with all other religions since its being founded by the perverted pedophile and self-made false prophet, Muḥammad ibn ʿAbdullāh aka Goat Fucker aka Eater of Pig Shit.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Uh, yeah, whatever floats your boat, bro.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I cherry picked because I compared the U.S. suicide rates to the rest of the world rather than single out Japan? Illegal immigrants are not committing the majority of murders here. That is just pure bullshit.



> That's what we have been dealing with for decades, that the entire rest of Europe hasn't.....until now.  Now they are letting in refugees from the Middle East, who are bringing their violent culture with them and lo and behold the European gun crime rate is skyrocketing.  How is that possible?  You claimed that if we ban all the guns (and they have) then there would be no gun crime.
> 
> But the reality is far different.  How is that possible?  Hmmmm?
> 
> ...




Didn't you just accuse me of cherry picking and now you''re comparing (well, you're not even doing that actually) a single city to the United States? You're unbelievable, if you have a problem witch cherry picking then do two things. First don't accuse others of dooing so when they are literally doing the opposite and secondly don't start cherry picking yourself.  Fuck, man, you take the cake.

In other news, even though London had an increase in gun crimes they still aren't as high as ours.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You got your ass kicked troll

Just leave and let adults talk


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




I did? How so, explain it.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Nah, big boys can go back and read. Since you ain’t one, you just waste everyone’s time.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Oh, I can read, I just can't find this imaginary victory of yours and if you can't find it either then I guess we know why.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



^^^^^ child doing what children do. Crying he got ass whipped


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Who's crying? Where is the victory? quote it. Then we'll go from there.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Do your own homework. You claimed that guns should be regulated as cars are. I showed how guns are regulated at least as much as cars, IF NOT MORE.

But continue to deflect, you do provide a good laugh.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








Yes, you cherry pick all of the time.  You compare the US vs tiny countries in Europe, but if you take Europe as a whole, to get a similar population base to work from you find that the US's crime rate is actually lower than Europe's, and their gun crime rates are similar.  Lower still, but so too are the number of immigrants from violent third world countries which we have been suffering under for decades.  The elephant in the room for you progressives is Europe for the majority of its history has been HOMOGENEOUS.  Mainly white.  Guess what, whites don't resort to violence as much as third world cultures do.  

The beauty, and the problem with the US is we are not one color.  We welcomed in every one.  Both the good and the bad.  You wish to paint the entire 300 million Americans with the brush that 300,000 violent third worlders brought with them.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I didn't select any tiny countries, I picked Europe and the world as a whole to compare to where as you picked London.  Remember? Don't make your cherry picking about me.

Here you go, murder rate per capita, according to this we are ranked at 126 (higher number is worse) where as the UK (because you cherry picked London) is in 37th place.

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia

Other than Russia can you find a country on that list in Europe worse off than we are?




> The beauty, and the problem with the US is we are not one color.  We welcomed in every one.  Both the good and the bad.  You wish to paint the entire 300 million Americans with the brush that 300,000 violent third worlders brought with them.



Are you still blaming our murder rates on immigrants? You tool.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...







I used London because the gun crime rate there is among the lowest in Europe for a major city.  And it is skyrocketing even there.  And ISLAND, with strict gun control laws.  You would think that if a gun ban would keep guns out of the hands of criminals it would be there don't ya think? 

So, what happened.  Why are bad guys with guns proliferating?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Because bad people don’t give a rats ass what the law is?

Just a guess


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








It can't possibly be that easy, can it?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I already said that i put the link because of the image that now you could find elsewhere on the web


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I explain that i what to bring the image of the place but let me tell you my friend that you are pretty cool you American people i got a Warning just because i said that it could be a terrorist attack at a French forum that i go sometime.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


A warning? That is horrible. And here you were being just yourself spreading gossip from the usual "sources".


----------



## asaratis (Apr 8, 2018)

Dalia said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Some posters here are zealots.  The bell shaped curve applies to every large sample.  We have smart, restrained posters on one end of the curve and overly zealous, knee jerk assholes on the other.  I fall somewhere in the middle.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 8, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


The image is legitimate.  Fuck off!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 8, 2018)

asaratis said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Lol.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 8, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Like I said, shithead...fuck off!

Germany VAN ATTACK: Heartbreaking photos of Munster attack as police confirm deaths


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 8, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...





asaratis said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


The juxtaposition of your last posts is just too much. Lol. Reread them, especially the one about where you are in the middle of a bell curve. Lol.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 8, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Quite simply, dufus, I am not a knee-jerk, liberal asshole and I am not a saintly conservative.  I am therefore in the middle.

I repeat:  Fuck off!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 8, 2018)

The attack wasn’t Islamist.  Police are still searching for a motive.

A few facts.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 10, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Pff, my friend, he is already in the past to lecture me in the private section. he should bring more information or an opinion on what happened.
But he seems to be incapable of it?


----------

